# Windows 7 Update-Suche dauert ewig



## Antizigo (19. August 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe das Problem, dass die Update-Suche endlos dauert bzw. keine Updates gefunden werden. Ich habe Windows schon 2 Mal neuinstalliert und als erstes sofort nach Updates gesucht aber leider vergeblich. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Problem auch auf unserem Laptop besteht, obwohl vor einigen Wochen noch alles funktionierte.

Ich gehe am Rechner und am Laptop per Wlan ins Internet. 

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home  Premium

Hoffe Ihr habt einen Rat

MfG


----------



## PiratePerfection (19. August 2015)

Wie lang hast du denn suchen lassen?


----------



## Imperat0r (19. August 2015)

Und du hast auch 100 % Internet? 

Kann eventuell auch sein, dass die Verbindung zum MS Server durch den Router geblockt wird.


----------



## Andregee (19. August 2015)

Ist normal. Manchmal wartet man Tage bis Updates angezeigt werden


----------



## PiratePerfection (19. August 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ist normal. Manchmal wartet man Tage bis Updates angezeigt werden



Nach einer Neuinstallation ist es nicht normal keine Updates zu finden da sollten einem locker ca. 150+ oder mehr entgegenspringen


----------



## Antizigo (19. August 2015)

PiratePerfection schrieb:


> Wie lang hast du denn suchen lassen?


Stundenlang, ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass was nicht stimmt.
Internet funktioniert ganz sicher!


----------



## Imperat0r (19. August 2015)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Stundenlang, ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass was nicht stimmt.
> Internet funktioniert ganz sicher!



Hast du mal in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut`?


----------



## Antizigo (19. August 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Hast du mal in die Ereignisanzeige geschaut`?


Es gibt mehrere "Es wurde ein Update gefunden" Ereignisse, die Suche läuft aber endlos weiter.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. August 2015)

den Dienst Windows Update beenden und vorübergehend deaktivieren.

C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution die Datei Datastore.edb löschen

C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download alles was sich da im Verzeichnis befindet löschen

PC neustarten, Dienst Windows Update wieder auf Automatisch setzen und aktivieren.

Windows Update nach Updates suchen lassen.


----------



## WarPilot (19. August 2015)

Schau mal ob dir das weiter hilft Problembehandlung beim Installieren von Updates - Windows-Hilfe


----------



## Antizigo (19. August 2015)

Das Problem besteht auf den PC UND dem Laptop. Am Laptop wurde keine Neuinstallation vorgenommen und plötzlich funktioniert Windows Update auch auf ihm nicht. Es kann doch kein Software/Hardware Fehler sein!?


----------



## Antizigo (19. August 2015)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Schau mal ob dir das weiter hilft Problembehandlung beim Installieren von Updates - Windows-Hilfe


Danke, schon versucht, leider hilfts nicht.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (19. August 2015)

Hi Antizigo,
vielleicht hilft CCleaner weiter, es könnte ja sein das deine windows registry paar fehler hat und deshalb nichts passiert.
https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download
Die Free runter laden und installieren. Dann auf den Registry Button drücken und Fehler beseitigen lassen. Versuch: Kostet ja nichts


----------



## Imperat0r (19. August 2015)

CCleaner


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. August 2015)

Könntest auch Updates Packs für Win 7 herunter laden.Das geht erstens schneller bzw. mußte auch nicht mühesellig allles einzel downloaden lassen und installieren.

Hier gehts zum Link,

Update Packs Downloads, z.B. WindowsXP Update, Windows 7

Aber sollten die probleme nach der Aktuallisierung weiter bestehen,dann kannste ja immer noch um Rat erhoffen.Aber irgendwelche Änderung an deinem System 
haste nicht gemacht ,oder?

grüße Brex


----------



## Antizigo (19. August 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe Leute! Die Updates wurden jetzt nach ca. 2 Stunden doch gefunden, am PC und Laptop.
Hätte doch länger warten müssen, schon krass.


----------



## Kugelfisch (19. August 2015)

Hatte das Problem vor zwei Wochen ebenfalls, denke die Update-Server sind immer noch mit der weltweiten Win10 Umstellung ziemlich ausgelastet.

Ziemlich lästig fand ich, dass nach einer Neuinstallation nicht gleich alle Updates erkannt werden, sondern dass die nur Schubweise kommen:
Neuinstallation --> einige Updates --> Service Pack 1 --> einige Updates --> Update von Windows Update --> neue Updates --> etc

Dann kommen letztendlich noch die Updates von den Updates, da könnte MS ruhig mal alles in großes Service Pack direkt nach Neuinstalltion packen.


----------



## Enkidu70 (2. Januar 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution die Datei Datastore.edb löschen
> C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download alles was sich da im Verzeichnis befindet löschen



Dein Tipp hier war heute meine Rettung! 

Ich hatte vorher wirklich alles mögliche probiert, erst manuelle Installation mittels DrWindows_Updatepack_Win7_Dez15_x64.exe oder z.B. ein M$-Fixit (WindowsUpdateDiagnostic.diagcab) und von PC-Welt noch deren pcwFixWindowsUpdate.exe (Windows Update neu installieren, oder so) - nix hat geholfen. Die Installation der Patches ging grotenlangam (In 10h wurde gerade mal 7 von 207 Patches installiert!), Windows Update zeigte >1 Tag "Updates werden gesucht!"... 

Dann hab ich den Tipp hier gefunden und fast nen GB aus dem Download gelöscht und mit der Datastore.edb experimentiert und nun geht wieder alles!

Folgendes hat bei mir zum Erfolg geführt:
1. Alles in C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download gelöscht
2. Das Datastore.old (datiert da, wo das letzte Mal erfolgreich Updates gelaufen sind) in *.edb umbenannt
3. DrWindows_Updatepack_Win7_Dez15_x64.exe ausgeführt und 207 Patches in ca. 1/2-1h installiert bekommen (vorher 7 in nem knappen 1/2 Tag!)
4. Reboot und erneut Windows Update

Et voila, nach kurzem hat er mir dann 5 Wichtige und 2 optionale Updates angezeigt, die sich auch sauber und in normaler Zeit haben installieren lassen! 

Jetzt scheint wieder alles ok zu sein!

Merci,
Enkidu


----------



## DonPante (18. Mai 2016)

hier eine etwas einfachere Lösung  

Windows 7 Update lÃ¤uft ewig - Windows 7 update running forever - Update esta buscando todo el dia - YouTube


----------

